# Lost my Chelsea today



## tobey (Dec 31, 2002)

She'd only been diagnosed with histiocytic sarcoma for a week and a half. We had started chemo and she seemed to get better in the first week. We began taking walks again, she ate better, and really liked getting cooked chicken and rice. Then she hurt her paw Monday and we took her in. They took xrays to make sure it wasn't the cancer spreading to her bones or lungs and it came back clear. But she didn't get better and stopped eating Tuesday. And couldn't walk well or climb stairs. So she chose to sit out back in the bushes and on the patio, surrounded by bowls of water all over the yard. 

We took her in to the oncologist, and I was hoping to be able to get something to give her to stimulate her appetite. But her tumor had tripled in size and she had lost the sparkle in her eye. She didn't even wag for me this morning when I greeted her. So with our options gone, we chose to let her go. They let us sit with her in the exam room--they are all decorated like a small living room with cushy chairs and rugs and little antique style desks. And they gave her her shots in an IV and she quietly went to sleep. She was ready but we weren't. I thought we might get a few more months, but it only turned out to be the week and a half. Everywhere I turn in the house is a stuffed toy, an old bone she kept moving around, or a puffball of fur from her beginning to shed this spring. I expect to hear her bark when people walk by the house, or find her nose right up against the front door by the time we turn the key in the lock to come in. I feel devastated. She was a special dog, a rescue dog who adopted us first, and she loved people and kids. She was only 11, but we had her for 8 years.

I know it was better for her because her quality of life had slipped so much in just a day, but it's hard to let go.

Pam :-(


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry you lost this special girl.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Pam. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved dog to cancer. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, Chelsea.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

My heart is cracking for you and your loss; there is no greater loss to us than to have to let our furbabies go, and no greater gift to them than to let them go as painlessly and dignified as possible. 

Hugs to you and your family


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry sorry for your loss and pain, I understand. You gave her a wonderful life and and did a great thing for this sweet girl.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip dear chelsea. when the time is right there will be another one waiting who needs you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Sweet girl.

I am sorry for your loss and the pain you are going through right now.

Val


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry. Thank you for loving her so much.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Pam,

I am so very sorry..

What a special girl!

She was and is so loved ..

My best wish for you is to start looking for the next dog!

To me, there is no better tribute than showing the love to another being!

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a similar experience with my Basu and cancer. It was such a shock. 

I hope in time you will be able to take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Pam

So sorry for your loss. Chelsea went way too quickly and too soon. I feel your pain. Poohbear was only with me for 6 weeks after initial diagnosis. She will be looking over you with all that love you've given her over the years. Honour her in the way she would want you to. 

Rest peacefully Chelsea.

George, Chloe, and angel Poohbear


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry for the loss of Chelsea. I wish you had more time with her.









RIP, Chelsea,


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry. I lost my dog to cancer also.I'm glad that she had a great home


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. It is shocking how quickly cancers can move through a dog once it gains steam. 

http://www.xs4all.nl/~gvdt57/usa/mh_histiocytosis.html 

I thought you might be interested in that link. It has a list of dogs who had MH and their stories, and you can submit yours as well if you wish. 

Please take care.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Feel your pain, grieve her loss, cherish her memory. I remember crying when I still found hair, crying when I stopped finding hair, crying because the sun was shining, crying because it wasn't. I remember crying while carrying a new furball throught the yard and trying to imagine loving him as much. Sorry for your loss, hope you can find it in your heart to share that love again with another special friend. RIP Chelsea


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry about your girl. Cancer is such an awful thing. Now she is in peace.


----------



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

I am very sorry about your loss of Chelsea. My 8 y.o. gsd died of cancer very suddenly in March. We did not see it coming, and he was so good natured until the end. I cried for a whole week, and cried when I only heard one dog coming through the doggie door, instead of two. Our other dog wouldn't eat. I wouldn't eat. Laundry baskets by my bed made me think of him. Oh, it was terrible. But then my husband (who could take no more emoting) found us another gsd puppy, and things started to turn around. I still miss Kirby, pretty much every day, but am finding new joy, and a great deal of empathy, in our new little companion. 

Losing a pet is a genuine and difficult grieving process. I hope you can cherish your memories of Chelsea, and never forget the love you gave each other.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. How very tragic she passed away so quickly after diagnosis. Cherish your memories of the time she was with you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It is never easy. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss, and I understand so very clearly the deep pain left behind. We lost a very dear dog to us very recently, very suddenly, and I still cry daily......I am so sorry.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Pam, I am so sorry. I know all too well what a shock this is for you and you have my heartfelt condolences.

RIP lovely Chelsea.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

it is awful, all of a sudden, someone isnt there. so many things you get used to and it becomes your life. Im so sorry for your loss of Chelsea. 
Our GSD's seem to have so many problems with cancer







Chelsea


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your wonderful special girl.








Chelsea


----------



## joseph_donnelly (May 29, 2009)

IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS i can understand just be glad of the wonderful memories of your special girl left you with


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Having lost both of my previous GSDs to cancers, one the day after diagnosis, I truly feel for you. Why this incredible breed is so cursed by this disease I'll never understand. So sorry for your loss of Chelsea and please be kind to yourself during this difficult transition.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read that you lost your Chelsea. May she Rest in Peace.


----------

